# Public Safety Officer Eric Zapata



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Public Safety Officer Eric Zapata

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Kalamazoo Department of Public Safety
Michigan*
End of Watch: Monday, April 18, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, April 18, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Committed suicide
Officer Eric Zapata was shot and killed after responding to reports of a shots fired call on Hays Avenue.

Another officer had also responded to the call and approached a man standing on porch. As the officer asked the man if he had heard any shots the man suddenly pulled out a gun and exchanged shots with the officer.

The subject then ran in between two houses where he confronted Officer Zapata. More shots were exchanged and Officer Zapata was struck in the head and chest. The man then committed suicide.

Officer Zapata had served with the Kalamazoo Department of Public Safety for 10 years.

Agency Contact Information
Kalamazoo Department of Public Safety
150 E Crosstown Parkway
Suite A
Kalamazoo, MI 49001

Phone: (269) 337-8120

_*Please contact the Kalamazoo Department of Public Safety for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Zapata.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace sir


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

If only the gunman had killed himself first. Rest in peace officer.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## ck4664 (Mar 28, 2011)

Rest in Peace!


----------

